# Savage Axis Trigger job



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I know this has been posted before but ,I did both my 22-250 and .243 axis' tonite . The 22-250 I took off 1 1/2 coils and the .243 I took off 1 3/4 coils. I did notice that the 22-250 had no factory lube on the trigger assembly and the .243 had a good amount ,for what ever that is worth but after trimming the spring on both I relubed the triggers. After both mods I can definately feel a difference ,I plan on shooting them this weekend to see how they feel .I may still do some polishing to both triggers to smooth them out a bit ,but that will depend on how they shoot with the lighter triggers .


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I trimmed the spring on mine..Still have it apart...Definitely reduced the pull weight, but theres still some creep..Needs polished... I'm still trying to decide whether or not to just retrofit an Accutrigger for it...

I heard that u can buy Aftermarket Accutriggers (now)... Prices range from $25 - $45...I don't want to go Timney or Rifle Basics unless I absolutely have to... Wanting to see if I can turn it into a keyhole shooter for as little $$$ as possible...

A couple of friends have the exact same rifle, & I just wanna tweak mine a bit...( It's not a competition or anything... :roflmao: )


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If I was going to do anymore work to mine I would prob drop the little extra money and go with the RB or timney. I just dont really see the point right now as I dont use my axis all that much anymore. It would be fun to see just how tight I could get that gun to shoot.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I trimmed the spring on my 308. Made a huge difference in trigger pull. Still have to spend some time this summer on the contact patch.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I have only one Accu-Trigger and although it's better than most factory triggers, it's not that great, either. A link to a new trigger from Timney is here...


----------



## finstr (Jan 6, 2013)

I found a much lighter spring in the same diameter as the factory spring. To keep it in place I threaded a 10-24 set screw into the threaded hole that the factory spring threads into leaving part of the screw protruding. Got that axis trigger to 3 1/2 lbs. Not bad for zero dollars and zero cents plus tax...


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

I did 1 1/2 coils and it seems lighter.

Been thinking about an Accu-trigger, but think I'll go to a store and play with one while wearing big gloves first.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

finstr said:


> I found a much lighter spring in the same diameter as the factory spring. To keep it in place I threaded a 10-24 set screw into the threaded hole that the factory spring threads into leaving part of the screw protruding. Got that axis trigger to 3 1/2 lbs. Not bad for zero dollars and zero cents plus tax...


Yeah- I watched a video of the same procedure AFTER I cut my spring, (of course)... Any noticeable creep?? Did u polish your sear??

I talked to a contractor/ outside machinist at the shop.. He said that his father (a gunsmith) always coated the sear with some sort of moly--didn't remember if it was a moly "coating" or a grease-type lubricant... He said it did wonders for a trigger...


----------

